# Cape and Island Orchid Society show this weekend!



## likespaphs (Jan 23, 2010)

d'oh! i should have posted this earlier.

_*21st Annual Cape & Islands 
Orchid Show*_​ *January 23-24, 2010 *
*Saturday & Sunday from 9 AM – 5 PM*
 *[FONT=verdana, arial, sans-serif]Admission $8.00[/FONT]*

New Location​ 
The Resort & Conference Center at Hyannis
[FONT=verdana, arial, sans-serif]35 Scudder Ave. Hyannis, MA 02601​​[/FONT]
i went to setup and to clerk and i thought it was a pretty good show.
didn't take photos though 'cause i fergot my camera


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2010)

I was going to go but stuff came up.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 24, 2010)

bummer


----------



## baodai (Jan 26, 2010)

bd


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2010)

That Mulder's Phrag in the fifth shot? Looks familiar...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanx for the photos, what did you buy!?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 28, 2010)

:clap::clap:Looks like some nice ones! Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baodai (Jan 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for the photos, what did you buy!?



I came home with Paph. Dollgoldi and Woluwense. I'm still looking for White Capricorn, Naive Saint and some more multi x parvis. If you have them bring them to the show. I do some trade with you
Thanks
BD


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2010)

I may have a couple of album multi x parvis around I'll check.


----------



## rob (Feb 2, 2010)

Baodai, 
I have several multigrowth P. Naive Saint I am willing to sell. They originally came from Terry Glancy, so I assume they are from Antec breeding but I am not sure. I have an orchid judge friend from my area going to the NH show to judge and she could bring it. PM me and I can send you more details.
Rob


----------

